# Poly Mailer Help?



## AceHighway (Jun 25, 2012)

Heyy everyone, 
I am normally a screen printer and do just custom work but I am starting my own brand or "line of shirts" completely separate from my screen printing business. I already have a name picked out and it's almost ready to launch. One thing i need though is a way for custom poly mailers. I already have some, but instead of screen printing on it or putting a sticker on, i want to get a large rubber stamp, so each is distressed a little bit in their own way. I used a "self-inking" stamp i had and it just smeared off. Is there anything i can do or buy that will work with a fairly large stamp (6" x 4"ish) Thanks so much


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

You could replace the ink in your stamp pad with a solvent air drying ink like was Nazdar offers.

Nazdar - Screen Printing Products


----------

